# Cooking navy beans



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

I just cooked a lb of dry navy beans in my crock pot on high. It was soaked overnight before and the water drained. I then remembered about the toxin issues. Crock pot is supposed to increase the toxin level, isn't it? I didn't boil it before putting in the crock pot. Is it too late now to boil the beans to destroy toxins? They're already fully cooked. my crock pot's high setting is near 90 C, so definitely not boiled.

I've cooked lots of beans many years ago when I was a starving student, but I didn't have crock pot then, so they were boiled on stove top. Do you all pre-boil your beans before using the crock pot?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't use a crock pot-ever.

But if you boil cooked beans you mostly end up with mush! They are cooked and soft already boiling will make them almost like re-fried - if that is what you want.

I would assume the toxins are cooked into them at this point.

I would toss them.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm unfamiliar with this crock-pot/ toxin level. Please advise. I know about the bacteria issue, but that is mostly about bringing foods (esp meat) up to temperature (140) within a certain window of time.

I cook my beans in the oven. Bring them to a simmer at 350, then down to 250 until the are good and done. I could easily go down to 200, but that usually takes a long time.

(Fahrenheit, not Celsius!)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Isn't that just with kidney beans? So far as I know no other bean requires the boiling that kidney beans do.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> Isn't that just with kidney beans? So far as I know no other bean requires the boiling that kidney beans do.


Soy beans? That's the one I know about.


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

I am a big fan of dry beans because I think they taste better. As far as I know only red beans, especially kidney beans, have the toxin in any amount which requires concern, however, if you and your family aren't used to eating beans, the small amount, not boiled away, may bother your tummies. Not dumping the cook water is also, in my very humble opinion, how beans punch your ticket to ride the fart train.

Me, I use the quick soak method which allowed me to do as I please with my beans. I suppose this could happen overnight, but I have never tried it - so you do need about two hours in which you will be near the beans, or able to return. I sort and wash the beans in my colander then I add tons of water in a pot and bring the beans and the water to a boil together. I add herbs and flavorings here, but NEVER salt or tomatoes. Learned that the real hard way. Get it? Hard beans? No? No one else has screwed this up and had a hungry husband glaring them over some rock-hard beans? Anyway. Beans boil for 10 minutes - toxin solved. Then soak for up to two hours. Then I dump that water and, yes, any seasoning, and now, you can do whatevertheheckyouwant to those beans.

Yay, beans!

As for the batch you have... maybe you can eat them and see if they're OK? I don't think the toxin id deadly, just very painful for the guts. Nothing I'd wish on anyone, but if it has to be someone, better an adult I suppose.

Edited to clarify/ you boil the beans for 10 minutes, then you shut the heat and cover the beans and leave them there in the hot water to soak. Yum.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks! I have boiled the beans and dumped out the water again. Then made baked beans with them and it turned out just fine. We all ate a lot and nobody was feeling remotely weird.

I know about red kidney beans, but some other beans contain a small amount of toxin as well, Exactly which type of beans I just couldn't find the info. It seems very confusing. Some say boil all beans and some say just dump into crock pot straight unless it's kidney beans. I know my mom cooked adzuki beans and black beans in crock pot all the time without any problem.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't use a slow cooker (although I am seriously wanting to get one) but for dried beans, I soak overnight, then drain the soaking liquid and replace with just enough water to cover the beans. I bring them to a boil, then strain and rinse off the foam, and replace with fresh water again. Then I let them simmer for about 90 minutes to 2 hours, until tender.

I can't recall where I read that straining after boiling, then replacing with fresh water and simmering will make the beans more digestible, but it seems to work well.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

Wanted to add that it's acid, not salt that make rock-hard beans. I add salt to my "creamy pinto beans" at the beginning and I never have any trouble getting them soft, though possibly they take longer to cook. But with a crock pot or oven at 200-225 you can leave them cooking for a good, long time. I find the flavor is best that way. I have never even heard of a toxin in kidney beans in all my life! Hm.


----------

